
Quick HTTPS reverse proxy for your HTTP web service - novalagung
https://httpsproxy2http.novalagung.com/
======
datfrojo
What’s this doing that a correctly configured nginx instance doesn’t?

------
tingletech
I thought is was generally considered poor form to run an open proxy?

~~~
p410n3
In the web security book that hacker one gives out on registration, this is
listed as a vulnerability that pays a bounty

